

The REAL way to make Eclipse run faster on Ubuntu - javinpaul
http://www.prahladyeri.com/2014/06/real-way-make-eclipse-run-faster-ubuntu/

======
jaxbot
Easier way:

sudo apt-get install vim

/s

Awesome writeup, thank you!

